# Penguin-Smakin' Yeti



## Pathless (Mar 2, 2004)

This one's for all the folks who scored high on the "Are you a Science Fiction Villain" test.  It's time to put those masochistic tendencies into practice, kids!

 http://www.v3n0m.com/pingwin.swf

 I keep missing, but my highest score is about 825.


----------



## Vodstok (Apr 26, 2004)

I have wasted entire afternoons at work due to that yeti.......


----------

